# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  W2D_D2W

## hooooman

سلام 
من چند وقت پيش اين کامپوننت رو که مال آقاي M_MAN_M هستش دانلود کردم

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...W2D_D2W&page=4

تبديلي که انجام ميشه توي بيشتر کامپيوترها درست انجام ميشه ولي توي بعضي از کامپيوترها 
حروف عجيب و غريب ميزنه از جمله کامپيوترهاي مشتري من بدبخت!!!!!!
تمام تنظيمات مربوط به زبان رو درست عين کامپيوتر خودم دراوردم اما نشد که نشد
ضمنا من اطلاعات رو از 1 dbf رکورد به رکورد ميخونم ودر 1 جدول اس کيو ال ميريزم.
اينم بگم که من از خيلي کانورتورها در اين باره استفاده کردم ولي کمابيش همشون اين اشکال رو داشتن.
تو رو خدا اگه شما قبلا اين مشکل رو حل کردين رهنمود ارايه بفرمايين

----------


## M_Man_M

*با سلام خدمت دوست عزيز* *hooooman*

*به جاي اينكه تو صد تا سايت مشكلت رو مطرح كني و بعدش بياي يه تاپيك جديد باز كني ، از همون اول اين سئوال تو تاپيكي كه فايل را دانلود كردي مطرح ميكردي تا*
*اول اينكه جوابت و بگيري*
*دوم اينكه اگه كس ديگه اي هم مشكل تو رو داشت ، مشكل اونهم حل بشه*

*حالا به آدرس زير برو*
*https://barnamenevis.org/showth...W2D_D2W&page=6*

**

----------

